
Sir Michael Atiyah to Announce Proof of Riemann Hypothesis on 24th Sep - grouchysmurf
https://twitter.com/HLForum/status/1042670700652318720
======
nabla9
[https://old.reddit.com/r/math/comments/9hl35w/sir_michael_at...](https://old.reddit.com/r/math/comments/9hl35w/sir_michael_atiyah_announced_a_proof_of_the/e6cxbin/)

